# Muscheln -Winter?



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

Moin,

habe den ganzen Sommer zwei schöne große Teichmuscheln im Teich gehabt, bzw, habe sie noch. Da es aber leider bald wieder kälter wird, stellt sich nun die Frage ob die __ Muscheln im Teich überwintern können bzw. dürfen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, so daß die zwei sicher überleben?

Grüße Schwabe dea:


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

hi Schwabe
Also wenn du Substrat sprich Schlamm oder Sand im Teich hast, wo sich die __ Muscheln Eingraben können ,dann ist es eigentlich kein Problem für sie zu Überwintern.
Dein Teich ist ja 1,20 Meter Tief und dort werden sie sich in den Mulm setzen und dort wird es klappen.Bei einem Teich ohne Sand oder Schlamm können sie auch im Sommer nicht Überleben.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2004)

natürlich können __ muscheln im sommer in einem teich ohne sand und oder schlamm überleben !!! was soll denn diese ausage !!
ob sie sich in sowas wohl fühlen ist was anderes !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

hallo Lars
Überleben oder dahinvegtieren sind zwei Aussagen,denke ich.Daher meine Aussage.Glaube wir haben alle die Teiche um den darin lebenden Tieren ein Zuhause zu geben!! 
oder lebst du gerne in einem Haus ohne Möbel ??
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

marcus schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Teich ohne Sand oder Schlamm können sie auch im Sommer nicht Überleben.
> gruss marcus



ich sehe das genau so, wie du !!! wobei japaner mehr oder weniger auch ohne möbel leben ;-)

nur finde ich sollte man den genauen wortlaut von dir nochmals durchleuchten. da steht das sie im sommer nicht ohne schlamm überleben werden !!! so eine aussage finde ich gefährlich weil sie den falschen eindruck erwecken kann, deswegen habe ich mich geäussert!!

ok   

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

hi Lars
Jup du hast recht :? 
Man liest nur immer so oft das die __ Muscheln nicht überlebt haben.Oft ist es ja leider der Fall das der Teich zu `Steril ´gehalten wird,und sie sich nicht Ernähren können. Oder was menst du ? 
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Schwabe,

deine __ Muscheln können den Winter über im Teich bleiben.

Sie sollten nur so tief gesetzt werden (min.60cm) das sie nicht einfrieren können  

Für ein geeignetes Umfeld solltest Du allerdings auch sorgen...Sand,feiner Kies das sie sich eingraben können.

Meine Muscheln (4Stück) haben den Winter ohne Probleme überstanden... es hat sich zumindestens keine beschwert


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2004)

also meine __ muscheln wurden von den fischen verspeist :-(

aba das sie verhungern ist leider auch keine seltenheit :-(

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2004)

He.
Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, hatte vor ca. 2 Jahren auch mal __ Muscheln aber die schwamen eines Tages alle auf der Wasseroberfläche (Tod).
Was fressen die wie kann man sie gezielt füttern?


----------

